# interior for my 63 impala



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone wnow where i can order a pretty complete (white) interior kit for my 63 impala 2dr hardtop for 2000 or less. i need. door panels, headliner, seat covers, dash, maybe carpet. found a kit on ebay but the sample he sent me is off white. 
any help please.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@May 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10570192
> *anyone wnow where i can order a pretty complete (white) interior kit for my 63 impala 2dr hardtop for 2000 or less.  i need. door panels, headliner, seat covers, dash, maybe carpet.  found a kit on ebay but the sample he sent me is off white.
> any help please.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

restoration world has got the full kit for 1160 but you gootta buy arm rest bases and pads separate.I just ordered a white kit myself with aqua carpet and package tray..they phone number is 937-236-5214 they got the best prices on everything man.I just got my new side trims (S.S) for 450!!!!and my new grille with buckets for 499!!unbeatable prices


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you. can you tell me what there web address is? thanks


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

just google "restoration world"


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks alot. looked at thier site. probably will order up a kit. how does the white interior look? would you say its a nice clean bright white? can you post a couple pics?


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I actually dont have it yet,i just ordered it like a week ago but hes supposed to send me some pics today.I asked if it was bone white or bright white and he said bright white


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GO W A GREEN KIT THAT MATCHES UR PAINT


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 8 2008, 03:42 PM~10609432
> *GO W A GREEN KIT THAT MATCHES UR PAINT
> *


hey puto leave him alone if he wants white let him do white... :angry:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

heres some pics of my panels,the lowers are black because thats just how they come...But im gonna dye the lower black peice either white or the same aqua as my carpet??


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good man. ya too bad the bottom is black. how do you feel about the quality of the kit? and the brightness of the white? thanks for the help.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

real nice quality,i guess that no matter who you order them from the bottom is always gonna be black! :uh: that was the only thing i didnt really like but the stiching is straight and correct and its a medium to bright white not a yellowish white like ive seen in some kits!!


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the big help. looks like ill be ordering one of those kits this week. i cant wait. you should post some pic of it in your car.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@May 11 2008, 10:32 AM~10628260
> *thanks for the big help.  looks like ill be ordering one of those kits this week.  i cant wait. you should post some pic of it in your car.
> *


cool man tell them joe from oregon sent ya!! :biggrin: and yeah im gonna post pics of it installed for sure but its gonna be a minute..tryin to get the body off by this weekend then get the belly done and frame reinforced..Once thats done i will get the body back on and interior in!!!


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

let me know if your ever up in tacoma wa


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

fo sho


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ordered up my interior today. went with black carpet. hope it looks good.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

you will be happy man dont worry, just make sure to check and see if the chrome buttons are on the seat covers. That was the only issue i had but they sent me 16 buttons like 3 days later to fix the prob


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

my interior is almost done. a girlfriend of mine is putting it in. will find out tomorrow how it looks. new foam in the seats too. soooooo nice


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

any pics yet?


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ill try to get the picks off of my phone. unless someone will let me send them to them and they can post them for me? my interior looks so nice, and alot of compliments. did it for less than $2000 including install


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ok i got some pics. can someone post for me? thanks


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 2 2008, 01:36 AM~11757207
> *ok  i got some pics.  can someone post for me?  thanks
> *


pm me your email and i'll post them


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

is that head liner two???the price might be differnt because the vynal could be a light weight vynal versus the heavyer stuff...read somthin about it some where...i cold be wrong cause i dont know shit about upholstry... :uh:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ya headliner too, even in the star pattern. i did white so im always yelling at people not to touch the headliner.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Oct 10 2008, 12:07 AM~11828209
> *ya headliner too, even in the star pattern.  i did white so im always yelling at people not to touch the headliner.
> *


FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTION ON MY SIG.
V
V
V


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/63gettingbagged004.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

let me know if you want more pics


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/63gettingbagged003.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/63gettingbagged002.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone013.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone012.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq327/vwracetruck/randomshitonphone014.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

dont the dog get your gangsta white interior dirty ?


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

the interior cleans really easy. there are some people out there that get the interior dirtier than the dog.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

:biggrin: did you get pre assembled or unassembled panels? and did they give you the extra box of chrome rivets for the seats? i am asking cuz it didnt see them in the pics....looks pretty good tho


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

the panels were kinda pre assembled (had to put buttons in them) and the edges were loose. it came with buttons for the seats but the guys told me that people were having trouble with the buttons coming out and also catching on clothes. so i decided against putting them in. my interior girl did an awesome job of putting everything together, especially for $600 with new foam and misc wood strips.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

You from Texas?


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

washington


----------

